# headband = κορδέλα (στο μέτωπο, για τα μαλλιά), (λόγ.) κεφαλόδεσμος



## Alexandra (May 29, 2009)

Πώς το έλεγαν αυτό που φοράει η κοπέλα στο κεφάλι της, στη δεκαετία του '80; Ή πώς το λένε σήμερα; Κορδέλα; Κάπως αλλιώς, νομίζω, αλλά μου διαφεύγει.


----------



## Ambrose (May 29, 2009)

Επικεφαλίδα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2009)

Δεν εννοώ πώς τα λένε αυτά στο τένις, ρωτάω πώς τα έλεγε ο κόσμος που τα φορούσε στη δεκαετία του '80.


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2009)

Μπαντάνες;


----------



## Katerina_A (May 29, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Επικεφαλίδα.



Μ' αυτό το σκεπτικό, μάλλον _περικεφαλίδα _έπρεπε να τη λένε.

Σοβαρά τώρα, δεν υπάρχει καμιά άλλη απόδοση; Η _επικεφαλίδα _με ξενίζει.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 29, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μπαντάνες;



Κι εμένα αυτό μου ήρθε πρώτο, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως εγώ δεν είχα καν γεννηθεί τότε ;), οπότε πώς να γνωρίζω την απάντηση;

Το ξέρω ότι μου την έχεις έτοιμη, Παυλάρα, αλλά άμα μιλήσεις θα σε πάρει κι εσένα η (ηλικιακή) μπάλα, πουλάκι μου.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2009)

Κεφαλόδεσμος (αν δεν ενδιαφέρεστε για λέξεις της μόδας).


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2009)

Ρε, κι εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρη, από κάτι ταινίες του Γαρδέλη που δείχνει επανάληψη καμιά φορά η τηλεόραση το έχω δει. 
Το παν είναι να έχεις τους σωστούς συμμάχους...;)

Επιμένω μπαντάνα.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 29, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ρε, κι εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρη, από κάτι ταινίες του Γαρδέλη που δείχνει επανάληψη καμιά φορά η τηλεόραση το έχω δει.
> Το παν είναι να έχεις τους σωστούς συμμάχους...;)



Έεεεεετσι!


----------



## Ambrose (May 29, 2009)

Κεφαλόδεσμος είναι καλή ιδέα, αν και δεν ξέρω αν τις έλεγαν έτσι τότε.


----------



## kabuki (May 29, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι μπαντάνες είναι εκείνα τα κλασικά μαντίλια (σαν του Παπάζογλου π.χ.) φορεμένα στο κεφάλι. Εγώ κορδέλα το ξέρω αυτό το πράγμα. Βέβαια, ήμουν νήπιο τότε ;)

Ωπ, λάθος. Στην εικόνα σου, Αλεξάνδρα, η κοπέλα φοράει μαντίλι (άρα μπαντάνα) ή λάστιχο (άρα κορδέλα) στο κεφάλι;


----------



## Katerina_A (May 29, 2009)

Όπως είπα, κι εμένα πρώτα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό η μπαντάνα, αλλά επειδή αυτή, όπως και ο _κεφαλόδεσμος _του Προφέσορ, συνήθως παραπέμπει σε κάλυψη μεγαλύτερου εμβαδού του κεφαλιού (κάτι σαν το μαντήλι), ψηφίζω την απόδοση "κορδέλα" ως καταλληλότερη.
Για του λόγου το αληθές: εδώ κι εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2009)

Α, ναι, συγγνώμη, όπως λέει και το καμβούκι, αν είναι λάστιχο είναι όντως κορδέλα. Θυμάμαι κάτι φίλες της μαμάς μου (Το παράκανα; :)) όταν ήμουν μικρή που τις φορούσαν.


----------



## Ambrose (May 29, 2009)

Ελαστική κορδέλα.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2009)

Φτου, φτου, φτου, μακριά από μόδες, αλλά ο κεφαλόδεσμος είναι εντελώς αντίστοιχο (γλωσσικά) με το _headband_ και παίρνει όσες σημασίες θέλει να πάρει και το _headband_.

*κεφαλόδεσμος*
*κεφαλόδεμα*
και *κεφαλοδέσι* το (Μ κεφαλόδεμα)· μαντίλι ή κορδέλα με τα οποία δένεται το κεφάλι για συγκράτηση τών μαλλιών ή για στολισμό [ΠαπΛεξ]

*κεφαλόδεσμος *ο : γενική αλλά και επίσημη ονομασία για μαντίλι ή κορδέλα η οποία δένεται στο κεφάλι για να συγκρατεί και να στολίζει τα μαλλιά. [ΛΚΝ]

Προσέξτε το «επίσημη».


----------



## Katerina_A (May 29, 2009)

Palavra said:


> (Το παράκανα; :)).



Όχι, καλέ! Εγώ απορώ που το θυμάσαι κιόλας! :)
Και της δικής μου της μαμάς τέτοιες φορούσαν! Σε συνδυασμό με γυαλιστερά καρασυνθετικά κολάν.


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2009)

Όποιος πάει στα Χόντος Σέντερ ή σε άλλο μαγαζί με αξεσουάρ και ζητήσει κεφαλόδεσμο ή ελαστική κορδέλα και πάρει κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που φοράει η κοπέλα στη φωτογραφία (τώρα που ζούμε το revival of the 80's), κερδίζει συλλεκτικά DVD με τις ταινίες του Στηβ Ντούζου. :)


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Όποιος πάει στα Χόντος Σέντερ ή σε άλλο μαγαζί με αξεσουάρ και ζητήσει κεφαλόδεσμο ή ελαστική κορδέλα και πάρει κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που φοράει η κοπέλα στη φωτογραφία (τώρα που ζούμε το revival of the 80's), κερδίζει συλλεκτικά DVD με τις ταινίες του Στηβ Ντούζου. :)



Υπονοείς ότι ο κεφαλόδεσμος δεν έχει την απαραίτητη διαχρονικότητα και δεν ανήκει στο λεξιλόγιο με το οποίο μας εφοδίασε το σχολείο; Ότι πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα σε ξενόφερτες λέξεις; Κορδέλα ή μπαντάνα; Μήπως χατσιμάκι; Μπαντό;

Ορίστε, έτσι καταστρέφεται η γλώσσα μας. Ιδιαίτερα με κίνητρο τις ταινίες του Ντούζου, πώς να θέλει να τη διατηρήσει κανείς...


----------



## Ambrose (May 29, 2009)

Επειδή εγώ την έζησα τη δεκαετία του 80, όσοι φορούσαν τέτοια πράγματα στο κεφάλι "κορδέλα" το λέγαμε στην καθομιλουμένη. Συμπλήρωσα ελαστική για να είναι πιο σαφές, μια και μιλάμε για γραπτό λόγο. Μπορεί και η μπαντάνα να είναι σωστή, δεν γνωρίζω για να είμαι ειλικρινής.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ορίστε, έτσι καταστρέφεται η γλώσσα μας. Ιδιαίτερα με κίνητρο τις ταινίες του Ντούζου, πώς να θέλει να τη διατηρήσει κανείς...



Κάπου διάβαζα σήμερα μια επιστολή αναγνώστη σε εφημερίδα που έλεγε ότι όταν ήταν παιδί νταραβεριζότανε σε μια φάση με κάτι Πολωνούς που θαύμασαν τον ήχο της γλώσσας του όταν τον άκουσαν να μιλάει ελληνικά κι έβγαζε το συμπέρασμα ότι η γλώσσα μας είναι γάργαρη κι έχει ωραίο ήχο γιατί έχουμε πολλά ποτάμια και ρυάκια.
Δυστυχώς το έσβησα...


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Υπονοείς ότι ο κεφαλόδεσμος δεν έχει την απαραίτητη διαχρονικότητα και δεν ανήκει στο λεξιλόγιο με το οποίο μας εφοδίασε το σχολείο; Ότι πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα σε ξενόφερτες λέξεις; Κορδέλα ή μπαντάνα; Μήπως χατσιμάκι; Μπαντό;


Εκτός του ότι θα με στείλεις στο λεξικό πάραυτα (πήραμε τον Κοραή, πολύ καλό μου φαίνεται), ήθελα να προσθέσω απλώς ότι στην καθομιλουμένη δε θα έλεγε κανείς «κεφαλόδεσμος» σε αυτό το συγκείμενο. Πάω να καταστρέψω λίγο ακόμα τη γλώσσα διαβάζοντας και αφομοιώνοντας περισσότερη χοντοσερική ορολογία...



Katerina_A said:


> Κάπου διάβαζα σήμερα μια επιστολή αναγνώστη σε εφημερίδα που έλεγε ότι όταν ήταν παιδί νταραβεριζότανε σε μια φάση με κάτι Πολωνούς που θαύμασαν τον ήχο της γλώσσας του όταν τον άκουσαν να μιλάει ελληνικά κι έβγαζε το συμπέρασμα ότι η γλώσσα μας είναι γάργαρη κι έχει ωραίο ήχο γιατί έχουμε πολλά ποτάμια και ρυάκια.
> Δυστυχώς το έσβησα...


Εμείς πάλι που είχαμε ρωτήσει ένα Γερμανό και έναν Ισπανό φίλο, μας είχαν πει ότι ακούγονται σαν πέτρες που κατρακυλάνε στην πλαγιά ενός βουνού


----------



## Ambrose (May 29, 2009)

Και τώρα που οι αναμνήσεις των 80s έχουν πάρει μπρος, (ελαστική) κορδέλα στο μέτωπο το λέγαμε εμείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πώς το έλεγαν αυτό που φοράει η κοπέλα στο κεφάλι της, στη δεκαετία του '80; ]



Αυτό που φοράει η κοπέλα είναι οπωσδήποτε *μπαντάνα* (ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί..) αφού είναι γυρισμένο και διπλωμένο μαντίλι.

*Κορδέλα* ή *κορδελάκι* λέγαμε αυτό που φοράγανε οι συμμαθήτριές μας στο σχολείο (κρύβε χρόνια ντόκτορ!)

Το *κεφαλοδέσι* του Νίκελ είναι η πιο όμορφη λέξη από όλες, αλλά δυστυχώς πια, πάει φούστα-μπλούζα με αιγινήτικη στάμνα για νερό από τη βρύση.

Μπορούμε να πάμε ακόμη πιο πίσω όμως, στο *διάδημα* (είδος διακοσμητικής ταινίας που δενόταν γύρω από το κεφάλι, ΛΚΝ). :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 29, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι, έχω διάθεση ρετρό (τώρα που η μνήμη πήρε μπρος). Ταξίδι στα 80s:

"Ξαφνικά βλέπω δίπλα της ένα τύπο με μια κουβέρτα ριγμένη στον ώμο αλά μεξικάνα,κοιλιά μέχρι απέναντι,κορδέλα στο μέτωπο από τον καιρό του Μπόργκ και μαλλί άπλυτο σγουρό τύπου Μάταλα…"

"Φορούσε ένα ζωηρόχρωμο μαγιό και μια κορδέλα στο μέτωπό του. Ήταν ηλιοκαμένος κι έδινε την εντύπωση πολύ δυνατού ανθρώπου, σαν να μην είχε μυς..."

"Οταν ετρεχα αγωνες (ειδικα το καλοκαιρι) παντα φορουσα μια ελαστικη κορδελα στο μετωπο σαν αυτη που φορανε οι τενιστες..."

¨"Η μόδα της κορδέλας

Μια στιγμή θλιβερή, για τον ίδιο αλλά και για όσους μεγάλωσαν βλέποντας και ξαναβλέποντας τα επιτεύγματα του μεγαλύτερου τενίστα όλων των εποχών, που πέρα από το ρεβέρ με δύο χέρια έκανε μόδα και το μακρύ μαλλί και την αντιιδρωτική κορδέλα στο μέτωπό του."

"Στο κρεβάτι ένα ζευγάρι έχει πιάσει το χαμούρεμα όταν ξαφνικά μπουκάρει μέσα η Τέτα Ντούζου με την κορδέλα στο μέτωπο [μόλις θα γύρισε από το αερόμπικ..."

"ο Μπιορν Μποργκ κερδίζει το πρωτάθλημα τένις του Γουίμπλεντον και καθιερώνει τη μόδα της ελαστικής κορδέλας σε μέτωπο και καρπούς..."

"Φοράς γυαλιά, την κορδέλα του Ράμπο στο μέτωπο, δένεις τα κορδόνια σου, η κάλτσα μέχρι το γόνατο, ένα στυλό ..."

Ουφ, πάλι καλά που πέρασε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> ... και την αντιιδρωτική κορδέλα στο μέτωπό του...



και όχι ανθιδρωτική;


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2009)

Για την μπαντάνα, να αντιγράψω τα ωραία της Wikipedia:

Bandannas are worn as a practical garment by:

Outdoor workers such as farmers and cowboys, who wear them around the neck to wipe the sweat off their faces and keep dust out of their collars.
Wildland firefighters, who wear them over the mouth and nose to lessen inhalation of dust and fumes.
Dancers and other athletes, who wear them during practice as a simple way of keeping hair and sweat out of their faces.
Some soldiers wear bandannas to keep their own sweat and blood out of their eyes.
Πάντως, έχω συνδέσει την εικόνα της με κάτι σαν μαντίλα _πάνω_ από τα μαλλιά ή κάτι πολύ πιο φαρδύ από μια κορδέλα. Καλά παραδείγματα:







Και (ευχ, Αμβρόσιε):
*Sweatband = αντιιδρωτική κορδέλα (στο μέτωπο).*


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2009)

Υπάρχουν και στενότερες.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2009)

Κάκιστη μετάφραση του _headband_.

Mischa Barton designs headbands

Για να μην πω ότι αυτές οι ταινίες-κοσμήματα θα έπρεπε να λέγονται διαδήματα, που λέει κι ο Αμβρόσιος.


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2009)

Και οι πλατφόρμες κόθορνοι;


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2009)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εμείς οι άντρες για κόθορνους μιλούσαμε εκείνη την εποχή που οι γυναίκες κυκλοφορούσαν στο πάνω πάτωμα.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 29, 2009)

Κορδέλες βρε παιδιά τις έλεγαν…
Τρελοκόοοοο-ριτσο…


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2009)

Κορδέλλα, εννοείται. Όπως τη φόραγαν τότε οι μισοί τραγουδιστές, λες και μόλις είχαν βγει από το 



. 

Δυστυχώς το πιο πάνω δεν έχει κορδέλλες, αλλά θυμάμαι εμφάνιση της Πωλίνας με σχετική αμφίεση στην τηλεόραση.
Αν είναι μαντήλι το λέμε μαντήλι, φακιόλι ή, πιο σύγχρονα, μπαντάνα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Υπονοείς ότι ο κεφαλόδεσμος δεν έχει την απαραίτητη διαχρονικότητα και δεν ανήκει στο λεξιλόγιο με το οποίο μας εφοδίασε το σχολείο;


Το σχολείο ή το _Λύκειο των Ελληνίδων_; 
Διαχρονικότητα στη λαϊκή φορεσιά
Κ. Κορρέ-Ζωγράφου, Νεοελληνικός κεφαλόδεσμος, Αθήνα 1991


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2009)

Πέρα από το *διάδημα*, βρήκα και τα αρχαία *ανάδημα* και *μετωπίς* ... ούτε τότε το είχαν ξεκαθαρισμένο φαίνεται... :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 29, 2009)

Εδώ, άλλη ατμόσφαιρα από τον κεφαλόδεσμο της παραδοσιακής ενδυμασίας ή τις κορδέλες εποχής Ντούζου ... μέρα που είναι. :)


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2009)




----------



## daeman (May 29, 2009)

Πάρε, κόσμε, κεφαλόδεσμους! Έχω, λέγετε!

Πρώτα οι ιστορικοί-παραδοσιακοί:

ηρωικός κεφαλόδεσμος





φακιόλι





γιεμενί





σάλπα





σαρίκια





τσεμπέρια (=kerchiefs)





κι ένας από άλλη παράδοση...


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2009)

Χατσιμάκι, είπαμε (η άλλη παράδοση).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachimaki


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2009)

και δύο σύγχρονοι:

ένα _γουστερί σαρικάκι_ (ιαπωνική ποικιλία κράμβης) από την Carla Bruni






και ένα _μπαντανοφακιόλι_ (ιταλική ποικιλία φασίολου) από τη Μόνικα.






Αν το παρακάνω με τις φωτογραφίες, να βάζω λινκ και όποιος θέλει, βλέπει...
το χατσιμάκι δεν το ήξερα, κεφαλόδεσμο το έλεγα μέχρι τώρα!


----------



## SBE (May 30, 2009)

daeman said:


> και δύο σύγχρονοι:
> 
> ένα _γουστερί σαρικάκι_ (ιαπωνική ποικιλία κράμβης) από την Carla Bruni



Δεν το φοράει η Κάρλα αλλά η σύζυγος του εμίρη του Κατάρ, η οποία στην ίδια εκδήλωση είχε εμφανιστεί έτσι

Τουλάχιστον άμα πιάσει η μόδα θα λιγοστέψουν αυτά (προσοχή στο υποχρεωτικό γάντι)

Aλλά θυμήθηκα κάτι άλλο με κεφαλόδεσμο και γυμναστική και 80ς


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2009)

SBE said:


> Δεν το φοράει η Κάρλα αλλά η σύζυγος του εμίρη του Κατάρ, η οποία στην ίδια εκδήλωση είχε εμφανιστεί έτσι


 
Συγγνώμη για την αθέλητη παραπληροφόρηση, με παραπλάνησε η λεζάντα στο μπλογκ απ' όπου την ξέθαψα (κι έχω χρόνια να τη δω την Κάρλα· ο Σαρκοβορίξ τής απαγόρεψε κάθε επαφή μαζί μου ;)). Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας που παραθέτεις, πάντως, θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είναι: Η ωραία και το τέρας!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Υπονοείς ότι ο κεφαλόδεσμος δεν έχει την απαραίτητη διαχρονικότητα και δεν ανήκει στο λεξιλόγιο με το οποίο μας εφοδίασε το σχολείο; Ότι πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα σε ξενόφερτες λέξεις; Κορδέλα ή μπαντάνα; Μήπως χατσιμάκι; Μπαντό;


Και γιατί όχι *ταινία*, που 'χει δώσει στην αγγλική τα *taenia* και *tenia*; 



drsiebenmal said:


> Πέρα από το *διάδημα*, βρήκα και τα αρχαία *ανάδημα* και *μετωπίς* ... ούτε τότε το είχαν ξεκαθαρισμένο φαίνεται... :)


...και *ανάδεμα* και *ανάδεσμος* και πάει λέγοντας...


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2009)

Μια και πιάσαμε όλες τις εποχές, ορίστε, σε σχέση με κυκλαδικά ειδώλια:

Το κεφάλι κοσμείται επίσης με μια πλατιά ταινία στο μέτωπο που έχει ερμηνευθεί ως κάλυμμα, διάδημα ή ταινία για τα μαλλιά, σε λίγες περιπτώσεις δημιουργείται η εντύπωση της δήλωσης του στόματος και σε ελάχιστες έχει αναφερθεί ή υποτεθεί χρωματισμός του ηβικού τριγώνου με γαλάζιο χρώμα.
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=156306&ct=34&dt=11/01/2004


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> [...] σε ελάχιστες έχει αναφερθεί ή υποτεθεί χρωματισμός του ηβικού τριγώνου με γαλάζιο χρώμα.


Μόλις απέκτησε ο χαρακτηρισμός «κυανοπώγων» μια εντελώς άλλη έννοια... cyannilinguist!


----------

